# Dove weed - S Flo



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

This summer this stuff has gone nuts. I hit it with 3 rounds of Celsius (2 weeks apart) and hardly did anything 3 grams per gallon. I might have over used it last year when I got the wrong numbers from a YouTube video. Used andersons barricade as a pre em but I must have done a crap job.

Anyways. Should I just hit it with round up in the spots it's taken over? Is there a better product?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Hit it with Blindside and it will NUKE IT. Alternately, you can make your own if you like using MSM and sulfentrazone. That's what I did and it works like a champ. You just have to be careful with this around woody trees and plants because of the MSM.

I agree that this year Doveweed has been nuts. It has been rampant in my area as well.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

And I agree regarding celsius and Doveweed. I used that earlier this summer and even with multiple applications at the higher rate it was taking forever (and was never really a complete solution).


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm in S. Flo. as well and I have a few Doveweed areas. the Celsius works to brown the tips, but they keeps on ticking... Gonna try blideside.. but Gotta watch what that touches cause that will SCORCH whatever it touches


----------



## bobvoeh (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm in S. Flo too. I never had a problem with Doveweed until 2 years ago when it started going crazy. For me, Blindside knocks most of it out, but I do a follow up app a few weeks after the first app to get the survivors. Going to put down Pennant Magnum in mid to late April to see if it keeps it away since Doveweed is supposed to emerge around that time.


----------



## MosJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm also in S. Florida and battled doveweed for the past two years. I actually found Celsius to work best as a post emergent, but this year I applied Pennant Magnum as a pre-emergent and have had minimal to no doveweed in the lawn. Majority has been in my landscaping beds.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

MosJeff said:


> I'm also in S. Florida and battled doveweed for the past two years. I actually found Celsius to work best as a post emergent, but this year I applied Pennant Magnum as a pre-emergent and have had minimal to no doveweed in the lawn. Majority has been in my landscaping beds.


That is good news to hear! I have had a lot of doveweed and it continues to germinate. Celsius worked for me, especially baby doveweed. I am planning to use pennant magnum next summer to help control doveweed and goosegrass so glad to hear your success!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Dallas, TX here, and Celsius didnt do much for me either. Heavy treat rate, multiple apps.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFWdude @brazilliangy @saeroner

I almost always spray Celsius with a surfactant. MSO and NIS are so cheap it is worth it to use it for faster results.

Celsius Label:

• In areas where weed pressure is high and adequate coverage is critical, add a non-ionic surfactant (NIS) at 0.25% v/v to the spray solution. 
• For difficult-to-control weeds, the addition of methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.25-0.5% v/v may improve weed control.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I used mso with mine


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I used a bio advanced southern weed killer for my dove weed & it took care of it.


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a super silly question... Sorry.. can you give me an example with the MSO putting it 0.25% v/v ? Thanks


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

brazilliangy said:


> I have a super silly question... Sorry.. can you give me an example with the MSO putting it 0.25% v/v ? Thanks


About 1 Tablespoon MSO per gallon of water.


----------



## MosJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

Jagermeister said:


> MosJeff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also in S. Florida and battled doveweed for the past two years. I actually found Celsius to work best as a post emergent, but this year I applied Pennant Magnum as a pre-emergent and have had minimal to no doveweed in the lawn. Majority has been in my landscaping beds.
> ...


It may take a couple seasons before it seems like you've really stopped it, but it's definitely done a great job at preventing doveweed for me. I only wish I had the same results with sedges.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey @bobvoeh

I put Pennant Magnum down this year too and I am Doveweed free. I also put down Prodiamine so I am not sure which one did what.

Also I am up in West Palm and if you want to buy some Pennant Magnum happy to sell you up to a half gallon. Just BYO container.


----------



## MosJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

Katodude said:


> Hey @bobvoeh
> 
> I put Pennant Magnum down this year too and I am Doveweed free. I also put down Prodiamine so I am not sure which one did what.
> 
> Also I am up in West Palm and if you want to buy some Pennant Magnum happy to sell you up to a half gallon. Just BYO container.


Boynton Beach here and had the same results as you, which was much needed after the disaster doveweed caused me last year. Prodiamine won't prevent doveweed, so it was definitely the Pennant Magnum.


----------



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. We moved to Tampa a year ago. I fought doveweed in SC and finally won the battle but then moved. Doveweed has been going crazy this summer and while mowing yesterday I found buttonweed starting to push up. I have a weed control company but they're not cutting the mustard. I have some leftover blindside and had a couple of questions. A) in Tampa, will the doveweed die off enough for me to use pennant magnum in the early spring? B) I want to go ahead and get it now but don't want to blanket spray my whole yard as it's just concentrated in a few areas. Can I mix a batch of blindside in a spray can and just leave it if I don't use the entire application and just reagitate if I need to spray again in a few weeks or is that bad? Thank you.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I put down Pennant and still had some breakthrough. Definitely less weeds than last summer and also stunted growth so I think it was successful. I have been pulling the weeds by hand to avoid spraying Celsius.


----------



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

Jagermeister said:


> I put down Pennant and still had some breakthrough. Definitely less weeds than last summer and also stunted growth so I think it was successful. I have been pulling the weeds by hand to avoid spraying Celsius.


Thank you. I'll put down the Pennant. Some of the areas are a little too big to hand pull. Doveweed can be so demoralizing. Just when you think you've got the problem solved it pops right back up.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

solo1001 said:


> Jagermeister said:
> 
> 
> > I put down Pennant and still had some breakthrough. Definitely less weeds than last summer and also stunted growth so I think it was successful. I have been pulling the weeds by hand to avoid spraying Celsius.
> ...


Pennant Magnum is a pre-emergent and won't kill existing doveweed. You would need Celsius or Blindside. I would put down Pennant next spring as a pre-e around April and May (split app). Doveweed germinates later than crabgrass.


----------



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks. Yes, I have blindside. I may spot spray just to get rid of it then use the pennant magnum in the spring. Florida is tough. Now the buttonweed is showing up. I don't know what the weed company is doing.


----------



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

haha i remember making this thread last year. The dove weed is def back. Hit it twice w Celsius/Certainty and it basically laughed at me


----------



## solo1001 (Dec 23, 2018)

saeroner said:


> haha i remember making this thread last year. The dove weed is def back. Hit it twice w Celsius/Certainty and it basically laughed at me


 Ha yes, I hit it with blindside on a "cooler" day last week. Didn't realize how much I had until I saw it browing but not it seems to be unbrowining. Pesty little bugger.


----------

